# Good Jazz Guitar Teacher in Burnaby or Vancouver BC



## 6soiday (Apr 10, 2012)

.... can anyone recomend a good jazz guitar teacher in around Vancouver area? in Burnaby would be great.


thank you


----------



## Satch (Jun 8, 2012)

I went to jazz college for a few years, graduated with honours, I can teach you what you want to know. Hit me up at [email protected] and check my site out www.vancouverguitarlessons.net I am a hope skip and a jump from Burnaby in North Vancouver near the seabus.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Satch said:


> I went to jazz college for a few years, graduated with honours, I can teach you what you want to know. Hit me up at [email protected] and check my site out www.vancouverguitarlessons.net I am a hope skip and a jump from Burnaby in North Vancouver near the seabus.


You might want to send the original poster a personal message in case he's given up looking here. Good luck to you both!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

